# Do you work in Media City ?



## Rusty Cogs (Oct 4, 2011)

Would you be able to help me ? I have to get my hands on an expat employment contract for someone based in Media City, Dubai. I understand that Dubai and Media City have their own labour laws beyond those of the UAE. 

I'm obviously not looking for anyone's personal details, salary etc. Just the general layout of a MC expat contract. 

Any help would be most appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Rusty Cogs said:


> Would you be able to help me ? I have to get my hands on an expat employment contract for someone based in Media City, Dubai. I understand that Dubai and Media City have their own labour laws beyond those of the UAE.
> 
> I'm obviously not looking for anyone's personal details, salary etc. Just the general layout of a MC expat contract.
> 
> ...


Its available online just google Tecom contract


----------



## antoine111 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello,

Did you manage to check the contract as noted by Whitecap?

I work in media city and can help if you still did not get the contract.

Thanks,


----------



## alex dubai (Jul 11, 2011)

I own a company there, let me know if i you need anymore advice.


----------



## Rusty Cogs (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the offer of help. I googled Tecom and found 'terms and conditions' for working in Media City. 

What I really need is an actual expat employee contract (or the template for one). I obviously don't need any personal details, just the structure, standard contents etc. Again, any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## alex dubai (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, i found the template. Message me your email and ill send it over


----------



## Rusty Cogs (Oct 4, 2011)

*alex dubai*

That would be brillliant, butI can't see to see the pm function ? If you can pm me, I'll reply with my email addy. 

Thanks again for this.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Rusty Cogs said:


> That would be brillliant, butI can't see to see the pm function ? If you can pm me, I'll reply with my email addy.
> 
> Thanks again for this.


You have to have made five valid posts to get the pm facility to show up. And it isnt instantaneous. Takes an hour or two to change over, and the pm facility to appear. It is to stop spammers who join and post real fast, from pming us.


----------



## Rusty Cogs (Oct 4, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> You have to have made five valid posts to get the pm facility to show up. And it isnt instantaneous. Takes an hour or two to change over, and the pm facility to appear. It is to stop spammers who join and post real fast, from pming us.


Ahh, understood, thanks.


----------



## el_horse (Oct 18, 2011)

hi

I actually need the same thing - an expat contract for media city in dubai

i will get my message count to 5 and pm you guys if you don tmind


----------



## Rusty Cogs (Oct 4, 2011)

alex dubai said:


> Hi, i found the template. Message me your email and ill send it over


Hey Alex, I sent you a pm. Were you able to locate that contract ?


----------



## alex dubai (Jul 11, 2011)

My pm still isnt up, what the heck, here is my email [email protected] drop me a line so i can mail u the template


----------

